
Project Jengo: Cloudflare's Prior Art Search Bounty - tiernano
https://blog.cloudflare.com/project-jengo/
======
PatentTroll
This is cool, but there are companies which do prior art bounties out there, I
wonder why they didn't use on of them? Also, they must be extremely serious
about this. A $50k prior art budget is high - like very high - for this kind
of thing. You can get a search firm to do a decent job for $1-2k and a bang up
job for $10k-ish. So by throwing $50k into the pot, they're showing that
they're out for blood.

